
Government censorship vs. corporate censorship - seds
https://seds.nl/politics/censorship/internet/2017/04/12/different-censorships.html
======
wu-ikkyu
I would argue that in this day and age the corporate Internet Gatekeepers
(i.e. Google, Facebook, Twitter, Verizon, AT&T, Comcast etc.) have more
leverage to threaten free speech and thought on a global scale than any
government or organization has in history.

Sure, it's _legal_ , but we all know just because something is legal doesn't
mean it _should be_.

Humanity can't survive and evolve without freedom of thought. _That_ is what's
important here.

~~~
seds
I have updated my post pointing your opinion.

I agree with you that major corporations can threaten free speech more than
governments, but my point is: when a government censorship's something is
different when a corporation censors something, because when the gov. makes
the decision, you have nowhere to run.

~~~
wu-ikkyu
It seems like we have little to nowhere to run in both cases. Sure we can
always "pick another service" to use, but it will invariably be another
corporately owned service in which the number one concern is making money
above all else, to the detriment of free thought.

